# Burner won't stay on



## stlbassman

I ran out of propane last saturday... refilled the tank today-check, prepped my meat- check, wood still soaking-check.. let's fire up the burner-wtf? it's been working great since thanksgiving, except for the one time I let it run out of propane, now it won't stay lit and when it does light, it's a very small flame... it's not very windy out, but the temp is in the teens, could that be the problem?


----------



## pops6927

It's probably just like a gas grill, it will discombobulate when your gas supply is interrupted.  Turn off your tank and turn off your burner.  Then, turn on your gas tank first, then turn on your stove, that pushes any air in your hose out first and the the propane follows.  Of course, light it asap.  It's just like a gas grill that if you turn off the tank first then turn off the burner, when you go to relight it it has an airlock in it and will do the same thing.  Turn on the tank first, turn off the tank last.


----------



## boykjo

Happens a lot


----------



## stlbassman

My error... along with your instructions, I found these instructions

1. Turn the tank valve OFF and disconnect the hose from the tank.

2. Wait 5 minutes and reconnect the hose to the tank.

3. Open the tank valve VERY, VERY SLOWLY (Slow motion, slow), until the valve is fully open.
Then light the burner farthest for the tank first. Did the burner light and does the flame height
look correct? If so, light the remaining burner(s) the same way. Do all the flame heights look
correct? If so, you solve the problem. Remember to always open the tank valve Very, Very
Slowly.

I think when I ran out, I left it turned on... lesson learned and thank you very much


----------



## pineywoods

With the newer grills and smokers it is important to turn them on slowly there's some safety device in there that can trigger if turned on too fast


----------



## stlbassman

I guess I was too excited to use my Maverick ET-732


----------



## big casino

yeah my grill wont even light if i turn it on first


----------



## SmokinAl

That's good to know I always thought there was something wrong with the regulator.


----------



## pops6927

No problem at all, just glad we could be of help!


STLBASSMAN said:


> My error... along with your instructions, I found these instructions
> 
> 1. Turn the tank valve OFF and disconnect the hose from the tank.
> 
> 2. Wait 5 minutes and reconnect the hose to the tank.
> 
> 3. Open the tank valve VERY, VERY SLOWLY (Slow motion, slow), until the valve is fully open.
> Then light the burner farthest for the tank first. Did the burner light and does the flame height
> look correct? If so, light the remaining burner(s) the same way. Do all the flame heights look
> correct? If so, you solve the problem. Remember to always open the tank valve Very, Very
> Slowly.
> 
> I think when I ran out, I left it turned on... lesson learned and thank you very much


----------



## kingadahill

unless you are really thirsty skip the part about waiting five minutes.  It is totally unnecessary.  Valve will reset in seconds.


----------



## larry27288

Hi, I would love some help with my turkey fryer. It's brand new and lights well but the flame pops and goes out. Any ideas?


----------



## big casino

larry27288 said:


> Hi, I would love some help with my turkey fryer. It's brand new and lights well but the flame pops and goes out. Any ideas?


I have No Idea I have never messed with one of those, is there an air adjustment on the burner?


----------



## larry27288

Yes, the burner is a single cast iron unit with air control. I tried reducing the air flow but I could not see any change. Sometimes the burner will pop several time and continue to burn or it may pop and go out.


----------



## big casino

I don't know Larry, but that sounds like what happens when you give an acetylene torch to much 02 and you put it out.... but I doubt it works the same


----------



## DianeG63

I'm having a similar problem.  It is a brand new masterbuilt propane smoked.  It says to hold in the temp knob for 5 seconds when lighting.  It lights, but goes out after I release the temp knob.  Any suggestions?


----------



## strip

Hello,  does any have any advice on why my smoker will not stay lit?  It is a brand new masterbuilt XL propane smoker. It says to hold in the temp knob for 5 seconds when lighting. It lights, but goes out after I release the temp knob. Any suggestions?


----------



## strip

DianeG63 said:


> I'm having a similar problem.  It is a brand new masterbuilt propane smoked.  It says to hold in the temp knob for 5 seconds when lighting.  It lights, but goes out after I release the temp knob.  Any suggestions?


Did you ever figure out why your smoker won't stay lit? I am having the same issue


----------



## Steve H

strip said:


> Did you ever figure out why your smoker won't stay lit? I am having the same issue



Since this thread is 9 years old, I truly hope he did!


----------



## Murray

DianeG63 said:


> I'm having a similar problem.  It is a brand new masterbuilt propane smoked.  It says to hold in the temp knob for 5 seconds when lighting.  It lights, but goes out after I release the temp knob.  Any suggestions?


The propane tank has a shutoff valve of sorts inside the tank incase the tank is knocked over or is subjected to violent movement.  Disconnect your tank and test the tank on another propane burning device, if the tank checks out okay then look near your smoker burner, you should see a thermocouple that will be sitting in the flame.  This thermocouple is a safety feature that will close a valve if no heat is detected preventing a gas buildup. If your thermocouple is faulty then once you release the temperature knob the gas flow will stop.  Did you try holding the temperature knob down longer than 5 seconds, say 20 seconds?  Disclaimer, I do not own a propane smoker but many gas burning appliances work this way.


----------

